# Points?



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Not quite sure where to post this but what are the points total for that is listed below your name? I did not see anything on it in the FAQ sheet.
Thanks


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=311


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=311


 Ah great and thanks


----------

